# Bow shop tuning,how much?



## SPECIALIZED (Aug 28, 2005)

I have talked to bow shops in my area and would like to know how they compare in price for a complete tuneup of a bow.

#1 Say you arrive at the shop with new bow in hand with all the parts,how much to tune?. 

#2 Average cost to install new strings?

some of the bow shops charge twice as much as others.
do not know the quality of their work.

Thanks


----------



## f.n.g. (Jan 14, 2006)

*bow shop tuning*

wher did you buy the bow? your local archery is there for a reason,not for you to bring in a "mart bow" YOU WILL WALK OUT more educated by simply patronizing the local archery shop!!!


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't know the price. But if you go to your local shop and if they know how to treat a customer they will help you for a reasonable price and not give you no grief about where you bought your bow and accessories. And if they treat you right give them a opportunity to get your gear from them instead of somewhere else.


----------



## SPECIALIZED (Aug 28, 2005)

*bow shop tuning,how much?*

All Bows are not always purchased at Bow shops,if so this Archery talk classified section would not be so full of used as well as new Bows for sale. As for patronizing Bow shops,I probably spent $600.00 in shops last year. Have been told most shops make more money on set ups,tune ups, range fees,Accessories, etc.


----------



## Lance70 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Bow shop tuning!*

In my area:
1. Average is about $20.00 to $25.00 to fully setup your bow and tune it.
2. $10.00 just to change your strings.
Thank god I know how to do my own setup and tuning! :darkbeer:


----------



## ghak99 (Nov 9, 2005)

Wish I had a local bow shop that could put a good tune on a bow.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

First question. What are you referring to when you say "tune"? A bow shop cannot reasonably tune a bow for you because of differences in how each of us shoot. Tuning is shooting and making adjustments for good arrow flight and to do this YOU should be the one shooting the bow.

Now if you are asking about installation of accessories and lining them up to most common standard (a starting place) then that is different. Some guys refer to this as a tune. I call it setting the bow up. Lets start with accessories, assuming you walk into the shop with them bought elsewhere.

Rest mounted and set for height and centershot, including settting nocking 
point- $5-$10 depending on type
Sight--$3.00
String Loop--$5.00
New strings, set cam timing, adjust for drawlength--$10 (yours), ours free

We have a sign in the shop about what we refer to as a tune-up. A deluxe tune-up means tearing the bow down completely, cleaning out limb pockets and axles, lubing axles and limb bolts, and complete inspection of the bow. Price for this is $20.

Any and all accessories bought from our shop are installed free of charge.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Good lord those are some good prices!

I bought a Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter drop away rest and installed it on my bow. I took it to the archery shop to "make sure" everything was right and that the drop cord was set correct. They charged me $30 for adjusting the centershot. They used to be the ONLY shop in town, thankfully as new one opened last week. I should have taken some KY when I went!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

heilman181 said:


> Good lord those are some good prices!
> 
> I bought a Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter drop away rest and installed it on my bow. I took it to the archery shop to "make sure" everything was right and that the drop cord was set correct. They charged me $30 for adjusting the centershot. They used to be the ONLY shop in town, thankfully as new one opened last week. I should have taken some KY when I went!


WOW $30.00 bucks,No wonder someone else set up shop they will get all the bussiness. They ran you off


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

*Shop costs*

We set up new bows bought at our shop for free. If you get a bow at a different location we charge a fee based on how long it takes us. Most thinkgs only take a few seconds to install so the price is usually under $10. We hope to show the value in a local shop and hope our customers remember us when their next purchase is needed. Giving people grief for buying a bow someplace else just makes them feel uncomfortable and they may not come back. 

Thanks Outdoor Attic


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Evansville Indiana Stoped in the local shop STR8SHOOTERS and got a rest i knocked out of wack, back in with a laser center shot tool it was 15 bucks. Now i knew this guy and he knew where i got all my stuff But this was rediculous I gave him 10 walked out and never came back. They are out of business now wonder why? He was harassing me the whole time for shooting Bowtech. I shot against him and (with) his staff shooters in 3-D shoots so we wasnt strangers. I hate shops like that, that take you for what they can when they think they can. I would had liked to see his face when i walked out after giving him 10 bucks and laughing. He asked me what my shop would charge for that and i said it was free (i am a staff shooter for my shop) and for most it would be 5 bucks for anyone else. I would help them all out without overchargeing because they are all potintial coustmers if they stop once they might be back again if you dont RUN THEM OFF!!!


----------



## SPECIALIZED (Aug 28, 2005)

*Bow shop tuning*



outdooratticinc said:


> We set up new bows bought at our shop for free. If you get a bow at a different location we charge a fee based on how long it takes us. Most thinkgs only take a few seconds to install so the price is usually under $10. We hope to show the value in a local shop and hope our customers remember us when their next purchase is needed. Giving people grief for buying a bow someplace else just makes them feel uncomfortable and they may not come back.
> 
> Thanks Outdoor Attic


Good answer!


----------



## SPECIALIZED (Aug 28, 2005)

*Bow shop tuning*



outdooratticinc said:


> We set up new bows bought at our shop for free. If you get a bow at a different location we charge a fee based on how long it takes us. Most thinkgs only take a few seconds to install so the price is usually under $10. We hope to show the value in a local shop and hope our customers remember us when their next purchase is needed. Giving people grief for buying a bow someplace else just makes them feel uncomfortable and they may not come back.
> 
> Thanks Outdoor Attic


I wish more shops would think this way.


----------



## tmarch (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree with some of the comments, but from a shops perspective, if you buy your stuff at the shop most will install it & adjust it free. That's fair. 
For those that choose to shop elsewhere, why wouldn't you expect to pay? The shop has the investment in equipment and supplies that warrant a charge, but he's also trying to make a living selling this + his inventory.
Sorry but it sounds like some are like the guy that buys his oil at Walmart then wants to use a mechanics hoist to change his oil.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

Free for me......:darkbeer: :tongue: 






Nathan


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

From the sound of it it looks like a bunch of you guys also buy your auto parts somewhere else. then walk into the Ford dealer and say can you install this for me?? Or, can you check to see if I installed it correctly? Dp you also bring in your own steak to a resturant and ask them to cook it for you??? GEEZE


----------



## bodgoat (Apr 12, 2006)

I just had a new string put on my bow (purchased at the shop). They charged $25 to put the sting on, install a new peep, a d loop and a new rest (also purchased at the shop). The shop shot the nessessary number of arrows to settle the string for the peep and got things set up to shoot bullet holes through paper. I felt this was a fair price for what they did.


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

18javelin said:


> Evansville Indiana Stoped in the local shop STR8SHOOTERS and got a rest i knocked out of wack, back in with a laser center shot tool it was 15 bucks. Now i knew this guy and he knew where i got all my stuff But this was rediculous I gave him 10 walked out and never came back. They are out of business now wonder why? He was harassing me the whole time for shooting Bowtech. I shot against him and (with) his staff shooters in 3-D shoots so we wasnt strangers. I hate shops like that, that take you for what they can when they think they can. I would had liked to see his face when i walked out after giving him 10 bucks and laughing. He asked me what my shop would charge for that and i said it was free (i am a staff shooter for my shop) and for most it would be 5 bucks for anyone else. I would help them all out without overchargeing because they are all potintial coustmers if they stop once they might be back again if you dont RUN THEM OFF!!!


spoken like a person who has never owned there own business. I hope your boss pays you what he thinks you are worth and walks away laughing


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

No i never owned my own business and wouldnt run one that way if i did. I belive in what was stated above about if you buy it here its free if not there is a charge. But if someone wanted simply their center shot set i wouldnt charge them for unscrewing one maybe 2 bolts and calling it good and then charge them 15 bucks especially if its one of my staff shooters cousin. I was out of town and had a mishap this guy knew without a doubt he was gougeing me. His wife would have done it for 5 bucks no ? asked. He took advantage of all the Kids in town that didnt know better trying to make that extra dollar. We are talking about a guy who would buy walmart clearance items then mark them up to 15 bucks and resale them from his shop talk about putting yourself under. I sure havent owned my own business but i know i wouldnt run it like him..


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

18javelin said:


> No i never owned my own business and wouldnt run one that way if i did. I belive in what was stated above about if you buy it here its free if not there is a charge. But if someone wanted simply their center shot set i wouldnt charge them for unscrewing one maybe 2 bolts and calling it good and then charge them 15 bucks especially if its one of my staff shooters cousin.



$15 is a lot to pay for that but it's cheaper than buying a lazer-eye to do it yourself. You could save the money and do it yourself, without any special tools, and waste a whole day adusting 2 screws. I think its a little extreme to not pay the asking price. You can't just go to a grocery store and pay whatever you want for groceries. If you did own your own buisness, could we just come in and name our own prices?


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

point is you still dont go into a resturant that has no prices on the menu. eat all you want them pay what you think. From the sounds of it you knew he was like this to begin with? We have all been there, but since i didn't ask it is also my fault. But I only did it once.


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

outdooratticinc said:


> We set up new bows bought at our shop for free. If you get a bow at a different location we charge a fee based on how long it takes us. Most thinkgs only take a few seconds to install so the price is usually under $10. We hope to show the value in a local shop and hope our customers remember us when their next purchase is needed. Giving people grief for buying a bow someplace else just makes them feel uncomfortable and they may not come back.
> 
> Thanks Outdoor Attic


This is a good shop. It is owned by two brothers. One is smart and the other is slow. Try to figure out which is which


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

Buy the bow from me and all the accessories from me and set up is free. Buy it somewhere else and pay for set up. You are paying for knowledge, equipment and time it takes to set it up. I charge depending on how long it takes and what I have to use in equipment. A complete set up will cost you between $20.00 and $75.00. Depends on what you want done. But I guess you could always go and buy all the same equipment, spend 40 years setting bows up, and maybe do the same thing yourself.


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

No Joe some of these guys will just buy the stuff from ebay, pay just as much when you add shipping, then expect you to stop everything right then and there for them and use your $70.00 lazer to help them out, and you get to charge $5.00. Just think after only a 140 customers you can break even on your lazer


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

pahuntnut said:


> From the sound of it it looks like a bunch of you guys also buy your auto parts somewhere else. then walk into the Ford dealer and say can you install this for me?? Or, can you check to see if I installed it correctly? Dp you also bring in your own steak to a resturant and ask them to cook it for you??? GEEZE


No, I am a school teacher and an ASE certified auto mechanic. I had no issuse at all installing the rest and drop cord. My question was the timing of it. There was no one else around to help and I was not confident trying to figure timing and draw the bow at the same time, especially since I had no prior experience with drop aways. As a matter of fact, the only thing the shop did was slide the cord knot down because it was not dropping quite fast enough. Was it worth $30, NO. Did I have much choice, NO. Did I throw a hissy fit, NO. Will I go back, NO!


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

So, what I gatheris, you did not have the knowledge and now you do. I think you got a bargin for $30.00....


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

and if you bought that rest at the very same archery store you could have had it installed for free!!!! tell me how much did you save???


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

pahuntnut said:


> and if you bought that rest at the very same archery store you could have had it installed for free!!!! tell me how much did you save???


Sure was the most expensive 1/8 inch I ever saw. Like I said, I disagreed, but paid the $30. No problem, I wanted to shoot but did not feel $30 was worth 3 minutes.

I can work on someones car, complete the job in 45 minutes and charge them 2.5 hours labor because the "black book" says it should take 2.5 hours. Then again some people have a conscious and good business sense.

pahuntnut, what type of business do you own? How do you treat your customers? I was not looking for something for nothing. I earn my money just like many others, but I do not like parting with it unreasonably.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

pahuntnut said:


> and if you bought that rest at the very same archery store you could have had it installed for free!!!! tell me how much did you save???


If the very same archery store had a decent selection of accessories, I would have bought it from them. 

$30 for 3 minutes = $600 an hour, therefore I am saving a fortune because I will not go back!


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

I tried but not very good, you did not pay for labor, you paid for knowledge that you now have. How much was that worth?? You did not know how to do it, they did. Do you think they learned it from setting up one rest? Did they set up 100's of them to get to be so good at it??


----------



## dodgensince74 (Jan 15, 2006)

You guys are ragging the guy cause he feels like he paid to much for them moving something, I myself feel like $30 is to much if that is all they did. I would like to know how many of you ragging him about him not liking it would have walked out of same place if you were in his shoes skipping along and whistling dixie. Knowledge or not, $30 is to much for that situation. I am not saying that he should have got it done for free. How much would you have charged some one for doing that? I don't know sqaut about tuning a bow, I just got my first one last night, but I do know that some knowledge is not worth possibly loosing a future customer.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

heilman181 said:


> No, I am a school teacher and an ASE certified auto mechanic. I had no issuse at all installing the rest and drop cord. My question was the timing of it. There was no one else around to help and I was not confident trying to figure timing and draw the bow at the same time, especially since I had no prior experience with drop aways. As a matter of fact, the only thing the shop did was slide the cord knot down because it was not dropping quite fast enough. Was it worth $30, NO. Did I have much choice, NO. Did I throw a hissy fit, NO. Will I go back, NO!


 I think I've installed and set up enough of these things to know one thing. If your rest was not dropping quick enough it's because it was raising too early. To adjust it to raise later in the draw cycle and drop sooner on the shot stroke you do not slide the knot down the cable, but up. So now, it sounds like you got taken for $30 for an adjustment in the wrong direction.


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*are the lights on???*

If any of you OWNed a business:
Cost of equipment
cost of building
cost of education / knowledge / experience
cost of inventory / plus interest
cost of insurance
cost of utilities

Oh, and you want paid for your time too???  

It is only fair to charge for set-up for out of shop items. Patronize your local shops...or they will not be around. Do a search to see how many have closed the doors in the past 10 years!

As far as being a staff shooter....educate yourself! Know your equipment and how it works. You owe it to your sponsoring shop. IMO. What the heck, I can set up a bow in my basement and have done quite a few in the past 15 years. I have repaired bows that 3 of the local "pro" shops couldn't. 
If you don't know how....then pay up.


----------



## gmbowhunter (Jan 27, 2003)

i worked in a bow shop $7.00 a hr. when things are slow the least i ever took in was $3.39 for a day . you whiner's figure it out i got paid just the same . maybe you won't cry so much for the bow shop's prices. thanks gmbowhunter


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

my point seems to be lost on a few people here, Im not saying you cant buy a used bow and have someone else tune it or put a new string on it. What i am saying is ASK first how much? If it is too much for you then say thank you and go somewhere else? Also, as the judge says on the People Court " the cheap comes out expensive" count the cost. It cracks me up these guys buying new bow on ebay for 25 dollars less that at the shop, they never think about if they have a warrenty problem or where this bow really came from.Then they will go to a shop and ask them to set it up and if they had any economic sense they would see they saved nothing.


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

*shop prices*

initial set up of bows or equipment purchased in the shop FREE

stuff bought elsewhere
-tune 25
-install peep, loop. sight...5
-install rest 5...recommend tune, not all want, ...will eyeball to the best of my ability
-anythig that goes in press 5

we'll check your poundage add or subtract for free.....


i always try to educate as i fix or set up someones equipment

one man shop, can't always swap stories, but will when not hard at it!


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

I think no matter what, alot of this debate would be null, if the prices were posted.

Ben


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

i agree that would help, but as a business owner i do thing free of charge for my regular customers. I think it would be hard to cover every situation. By all means post some prices and if they are not posted ASK!!


----------



## Grampy™ (Nov 19, 2003)

tmarch said:


> I agree with some of the comments, but from a shops perspective, if you buy your stuff at the shop most will install it & adjust it free. That's fair.
> For those that choose to shop elsewhere, why wouldn't you expect to pay? The shop has the investment in equipment and supplies that warrant a charge, but he's also trying to make a living selling this + his inventory.
> Sorry but it sounds like some are like the guy that buys his oil at Walmart then wants to use a mechanics hoist to change his oil.



I wish more customers thought like this....:zip:


----------



## Harley1999 (Apr 7, 2006)

*nothing is free*

If your car does not run right you pay someone to fix it and you don't bring your own parts.
Some of you think the pro shop owners knowledge and time is not worth anything.


----------

